# META- Keywords: Reichen Teilworte?



## kihmski (15. November 2002)

Hi zusammen,

ich schreibe gerade die Keywords für ´ne Seite und komme an den Punkt, wo ich laut meiner Liste eigentlich noch "Unternehmensberatung" dazusetzen müsste. Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich sowohl "unternehmen" als auch "beratung" drinstehen habe. Daher meine Frage: Gelten auch schon Teilstrings bei den Suchmaschinen? Dann müsste ja auch das Wort "Rat" ´ne Menge abdecken... Und was macht man mit den Pluralformen der Wörter eigentlich?


Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Fabian H (15. November 2002)

Deine Site wird nur gefunden wenn der Benutzer Unternehmen und/oder Beratung eingibt.
Auserdem ist es ein Unterschied wenn du "Unternehmensberatung" und "Unternehmenberatung schreibst"

]Ton[


----------



## rawuza (15. November 2002)

Teilstrings gelten an und für sich nicht. Also wie schon Typohnename geschrieben hat, findet die Suchmaschine deine Seite nur wenn man Unternehmen und/oder Beratung eingibt. Am besten gibts du Unternehmensberatung noch dazu

Am besten gibt man sowohl Singular als auch Pluralform des Wortes an- das erhöht die Chancen gefunden zu werden.


----------



## kihmski (17. November 2002)

Danke erstmal, das hilft mir schon viel weiter!
Aber noch eine Frage: Was ist eigentlich mit mehrwörtigen Keywords, nehmen wir mal "Soziales Engagement": Soll ich das so zusammen zwischen zwei Kommas setzen oder lieber in "Soziales" und "Engagement" trennen --> erreiche ich dann mehr Suchanfragen und trifft es dann überhaupt noch die Suche nach "Soziales Engagament"?
Oh Mann, taggen ist dermaßen schlecht erklärt im Netz... Womit ich auf die nächste Frage komme: Kennt Ihr gute Programme, die den Kram automatisch machen? Meinetwegen auch kommerzielle...

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Feldhofe (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kihmski _
> *Kennt Ihr gute Programme, die den Kram automatisch machen? Meinetwegen auch kommerzielle...
> *



lol, ruf mal meinen Kundenservide an: 0190-xxxx ! )

Alternativ schreib mal hin, wa srein soll, dann kann ichs ja mal versuchen!


----------

